# Rutherford and the Mystical Christ?



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

In _The Trial and Triumph of Faith_, Rutherford argues, pace Beza, Piscator, and others, that the promises of Galatians 3:18 do not apply do not apply to the mystical Christ but to the mediatorial Christ (Rutherford, Banner of Truth, 81-82). What does Rutherford mean by "Mystical?"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2016)

http://www.dsl.ac.uk/entry/dost/mistik
You can find him using the word in other works.
In this case not sure if 1st or 2nd def.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

Jesus cannot be sub dived though can he? He does all things from Himself, so he would be at same time whatever he needs to be for the action to happen?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Jesus cannot be sub dived though can he? He does all things from Himself, so he would be at same time whatever he needs to be for the action to happen?



The Church is called Christ's body, yet no one thinks I am hypostatically Jesus' toe, for example.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 14, 2016)

True, but whatever Jesus does is all due to Him being just Jesus, not subdived in mystical or other?


----------

